# السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2009)

*السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام 

قال ابى بكنيستى الجميلة التى احبها بعمق
والذى اثق فى ارثوذكسيتة وروح اللة التى تملاءة 

الاصل فى الصوم انقطاع عن الطعام لفترة بالاتفاق مع اب الاعتراف 
ثم الافطار نباتيا فقط بلا اسماك 
وقد صرح بالاسماك للمرضى فقط وضعاف الصحة 

ونظرا للطبيعة النسكية والتقشف الذى يلازم الصوم الكبير 55 يوم 

فليس مصرح فية نهائيا بالاسماك 

ومن المعروف ان الاصوام الارثوذكسية :



منقووووووول من موقع الانبا تكلاهيمانوت :




صوم
الصوم fasting بمفهومه الخاص، هو الامتناع عن الطعام فترة معينة، يتناول الصائم بعدعا أطعمة خالية من الدسم الحيواني. لكن للصوم مفهوماً عاماً عند الآباء القديسين. فهو في رأيهم يشتمل على كل صنوف التقشف والنسك وقمع الأهواء والشهوات الجسدية..

وللصوم مكانة خاصة متميزة في الحياة الروحية.. ونجد ممارسات وأمثلة عديدة للصوم في كل من العهد القديم، و العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس.

* الأصوام في الكنيسة القبطية:

صوم الأربعين المقدسة وأسبوع الآلام: الأربعين يوماً التي صامها السيد عنا.

صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة: يوم الأربعاء تذكاراً للتآمر على المسيح له المجد، وصوم يوم الجمعة تذكاراً لصلبه.

صوم الرسل: وهو أقدم الأصوام إذ صامه الرسل أنفسهم.

صوم الميلاد المجيد: ومدته 43 يوماً، يبدأ من 16 هاتور (25 نوفمبر)، وينتهي بعيد الميلاد في 29 كيهك (7 يناير).

صوم نينوى أو صوم يونان: ومدته 3 أيام. ويصام تذكارا لتوبة أهل نينوي، وهو يبدأ قبل الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين.

صوم السيدة العذراء مريم: ومدته 15 يوم، تنتهي بعيد صعود جسد العذراء في 16 مسرى.

# برمون الميلاد و برمون الغطاس: و البرمون هو اليوم السابق للعيد، وكان يُصام بدرجة تقشفية أكبر، فيكون انقطاعياً طوال اليوم استعداداً لتقبل النعمة التي ينالها المؤمنون في مناسبة العيدين المقدسين.

# هذه الأصوام تختلف في طقسها وفي فترة الانقطاع وفي نوع الأطعمة التي تؤكل خلالها. فالصوم الكبير لا يؤكل فيه السمك، وكذلك كان الحال في صومي الأربعاء والجمعة. ويجري هذا المجرى أيضاً في صوم يونان ويوما البرمون. أما أيام البصخة المقدسة (أسبوع الآلام) فطقس الكنيسة الأول هو ألا يتناول الصائم سوى الخبز والملح بعد فترة من الانقطاع، وبالنسبة للضعفاء الذي كام يصرح لهم بالطعام كانت تُمنَع عنهم الأطعمة الحلوة المذاق. أما باقي الأصوام فيصرح فيها بأكل السمك.

# الصوم الإنقطاعي: أما فترة الانقطاع فالأصل أن تكون إلى الغروب بالنسبة إلى الصوم الكبير وما يجري مجراه، وإلى الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر في باقي الأصوام. ولكننا ننصح بأن يُترك تحديد فترة الانقطاع إلى مشورة أب الاعتراف وتوجيهه حسبما يراه من جهة صحة المعترف الجسدية وحياته الروحية.

# يمتنع عن الصوم الانقطاعي في يومي السبت والأحد على مدار السنة، ما عدا يوم سبت الفرح حيث كان السيد المسيح في القبر، ويمتنع عن الصوم إطلاقاً خلال الخمسين يوماً المقدسة التي تعقب عيد القيامة المجيد، وهذه هي الفترة الوحيدة التي لا يصام فيها الأربعاء والجمعة. ولا يكسر صوم الأربعاء والجمعة إلا إذا اتفق مع ورورد عيد سيدي كبير كالميلاد و الغطاس (نلاحظ أن غالبية الأعياد السيدية الكبرى لا تأتي في يومي الابعاء و الجمعه).

# نلاحظ أن المطانيات تمشي مع الصوم جنباً إلى جنب من حيث اليوم الذي لا يجوز فيه الصوم، لا تجوز فيه أيضاً المطانيات، مثل الأعياد السيدية الكبرى والخماسين والسبوت والآحاد. كما يجوز أيضاً ممارسة الميطانيات في باقي أيام السنة.

# ويوجد صوم أيضاً قبل التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وهو صوم انقطاعي عن الطعام لمدة تسع ساعات قبل التناول. وإذا كان القداس في الصباح أو بعد الظهر، يتم الصوم بدءاً من الساعة الثانية عشر منتصف الليل. أما إذا كان القداس مساءً، كما هو الحال في بعض الأعياد، يتم الصوم قبل موعد التناول بتسع ساعات.

هذه الـ9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب.

# ينبغي أن يكون الكاهن صائماً عند ممارسة سر مسحة المرضى، ويجب أن ينبه المريض وأقاربه إلى وجوب الصوم عند عمل سر القنديل (ونقصد بهذا صوم انقطاعي).


كذلك من المعروف ان :


كلمة سمكة:
كانت رمزاً للسيد المسيح و المسيحيين 

- الحروف اليونانية لكلمة (سمكة) تحوى الحروف الأولي لكلمات: (يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص).


كذلك معروف ان:

- إذا وقع عيد سيدي في يوم أحد، تُقرأ فصول العيد السيدي بدل فصول الأحد، سواء كان عيداً سيدياً كبيراً أم صغيراً، ويدخل ضمن هذا عيد الصليب الذي تقرأ فصوله بدل فصول الأحد وطقسه شعانيني.

- جميع الأعياد مثل عيد السيدة العذراء مريم أو عيد الرسل تقرأ فصولها في أيامها، وإذا وقعت في أيام الآحاد تقرا فصول الأحاد لأن يوم الاحد هو في الأصل عيد ويمثل القيامة المجيدة.

- إذا وقع عيد البشارة يوم جمعة ختام الصوم أو في أي يوم يليه إلى اليوم الثاني من الخمسين المقدس، فلا يحتفل به، ولكن يحتفل به في الأيام الأخرى فيقرأ فصوله وطقسه فرايحي.

- إذا وقع عيد النيروز يوم احد، تُقرأ فصول النيروز، والأحد الذي يليه تقرأ فيه فصول الأحد الأول من توت.. وهكذا.

- يصلى بالطقس الفرايحي فيما بين النيروز إلى الصليب، الميلاد إلى الختان. ثم يُصلّى بالطقس الشعانيني يوم 17 توت ولمدة ثلاث أيام. وبالطقس السنوي من الختان إلى الغطاس، الذي يصلى بالطقس الفرايحى حتى عيد عرس قانا الجليل في 13 طوبة.

- حينما يكون الطقس فرايحي، فتصلى قبل تقديم الحمل صلوات مزامير الثالثة والسادسة فقط حتى لو كان اليوم صوماً، وليس معنى الطقس الفرايحي أن يُكسَر الصوم، إنما لا يكون فيه انقطاع.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

- في أعياد الميلاد، الغطاس، القيامة: لا تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل.

- يحتفل بعيد الصليب ثلاثة أيام: 19،18،17 توت، وطقسه شعانينى. أما عيد الصليب الواقع في 10 برمهات في الصوم الكبير، فيحتفل به يوماً واحداً وطقسه شعانيني أيضاً.

- في حالة تواجد الأسقف ولم يكن خادماً أثناء القداس الإلهي، يُراعى ما يأتي:

أ) هو الذي يختار الحمل ثم يسلمه للكاهن الخديم.

ب) هو دائماً يقول: "إشليل" و"إيريني باسي"، ويرشم الشعب.

جـ) عند رشومات "الرب مع جميعكم"، يقول الكاهن ويرشم على ذاته فقط، كذلك عند "فلنشكر الرب". أما الاسقف فيرشم على الشعب وعلى الخدام وهو صامت، ويحدث نفس الوضع عن رشومات "آجيوس".

د) عند صرف ملاك الذبيحة يضع الكاهن الماء في يديه، وينفخ فيه، ثم يفرغه في يدي الأب الأسقف الذي يصرف ملاك الذبيحه، ويعطي التسريح للكهنة والشمامسة والشعب.

- إذا وقع يوم الأحد ضمن برامون الميلاد أو الغطاس، فتصلى فيه فصول البرمون لا فصول الأحد.

- في ليالي أعياد الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة، لا تقال مزامير صلاة نصف الليل ولا باكر ولا الساعات.

- يختار الكاهن الحمل من القرابين المقدمة، ويكون عددها فردي (3، 5، 7، 9، 11).

- أيام البرامون ممنوع فيها أكل السمك.. كما أنها لها قدسية خاصة.

- سبت النور Bright Saturday هو السبت الوحيد المسموح فيه بالصوم الانقطاعي.

- إذا وقع عيد الميلاد يوم ثلاثاء أو يوم خميس، يكون يوم الأربعاء أو يوم الجمعة فطراً، بشرط أن يكون هذا اليوم 29 كيهك والعيد 28 كيهك.

ومنقوووول من موقع ارثوذكسى اخر مع تصرف:


ولا تستطيع ان تملأ بطنك طعاما وتبقى نفسك حرة من الشهوة. لكني لست اعرف صوامين جهلاء يمتنعون عن الزفر الا اذا ضموا نفوسهم الى هذه الشهادة.
المسيحية ترفض ثنائية الجسد والروح وتجعل الكيان البشري المتكامل تحت إشراف الروح القدس. الجسد كما النفس مشدودان إلى إيثار الله على كل شيء. هذه البنية البشرية كلها ينبغي ان تتحرك بالتقشف الى ان نصل الى رؤية الرب بالمحبة. بلا هذه المحبة ليس من صوم.
كل حديث عن تخلية الجسد من النسك في سبيل حصره بالنفس وهم سيكولوجي لا علاقة له بالحياة الروحية.
من الثابت طبعا ان ثمّة ظروفا شخصية وجماعية تدخل عندنا شيئا من التغيير في تفاصيل النظام. على الصعيد الشخصي القانون نفسه ينص على ان المريض لا يصوم وفي الجماعات أباحت كنيسة القسطنطينية في القرون الوسطى للشعب اليوناني ان يأكل من ثمار البحر لأن النبات كان قليلا في بلادهم واليوم تغض الكنيسة الروسية النظر عن أكل المؤمنين السمك لكون مناطقهم فقيرة جدا في النبات.



ان الصيام ليس مجرد حمية وليس هو كذلك في أي دين ففي لغتنا نقول انه اتحاد بالله من طريق مراقبة شهوة الطعام وتأكيد الفضائل لاكتسابها من خلال ما نسميه أعمال الرحمة وهي الاقتراب من الانسان ثمرة للاقتراب من الله. هو اذًا عملية شاملة يصعد فيها الكيان من فضيلة الى فضيلة وذلك بمكافحة الأنا المتقوقعة، المنغلقة.
أصوم ليس لأصبح "قديسا" عظيما. لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلًا وشرابا بل بِرّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس (رومية ١٧:١٤). أنت تضع الطعام المباح وغير المباح في مكانه وتتدرج فوق هذا الى وجه الرب بالصلاة التي هي قرينة الإمساك. مرة سألني أحد الناس: كيف تقدرون انتم ان تظلّوا ساعات بلا طعام؟ كان جوابي نحن نأكل صلاة. وهي عندنا الصلاة الجماعية لمن استطاعها ومعظم الناس قادرون على أدائها لأنها مسائية في البيعة. والتعليم مكثّف فيها اذ ان معظم فحواها من المزامير وبعض الأفاشين (اي الصلوات) التي ألّفها آباؤنا.
وقد تستطيع قلّة ان تؤدي الصلوات الأخرى من الكنيسة. هناك دائما بعض القوم حول الكاهن والمرتل يطلبون الانتعاش. نتسلق درجات لمعرفة الرب. كل شيء منظّم لكي تتقبّل - إن اشتركت - دعوة الله إليك.
جوهر ذلك أن الصيام ليس فقط إمساكا لكنه فرح بالرب وفرح بالإخوة المحتاجين. الذين أكلوا عند جوعهم تصير معهم كنيسة واحدة. لذلك كتب أحد المدافعين عن الايمان الى الامبراطور في القرن الثاني ما مفاده ان العائلات الميسورة تصوم لتوزّع ثمن الأطعمة على المحتاجين فكتب في القرن الرابع القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ان ليس في رومية بين المسيحيين والوثنيين عائلة واحدة لا تأكل عند جوعها. .


السياق الحقيقي للصوم المسيحي انه صيام فصحي. نقرأ المقاطع الإنجيلية التي تقودنا معانيها الى الأسبوع العظيم أو أسبوع الألم ويرافق هذه التلاوات الصلوات والتراتيل المرتبطة بالمعنى الإنجيلي أو ما جاء به بولس. وفي كل يوم من أيام الأسبوع رجوع الى التلاوة التي قرئت حتى يسيطر الروح القدس على الفكر والسلوك ويمتلئ كل إنسان من بهاء الله.
وإذا انت رحمت قريبك وأحببته في واقع الحياة واستغفرته وانحنيت أمامه عشية الدخول في الصيام تكون ذاهبا الى الفصح الذي ليس ورقة علي التقويم بل فعل إلهي فيك وتغيير.
أما بعد، فالدعوة الى الصيام دعوة الى القيّمين على الدولة ليصبحوا صائمين عن مال الدولة ويتنزهوا عن شهوة السلطة ولو مارسوها. 



*


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل وهام للنقاش*
*الحقيقة طبعا زى ما قولتى* *وقد صرح بالاسماك للمرضى فقط وضعاف الصحة لكن* *فى رأى الشخصى أن حاليا مع انتشار الأمراض الكل كبار وشباب وحتى الأطفال وكتير جدا مصابين بالأنيميا وأمراض سوء التغذية فبقى صعب نقول صيام من الدرجة التانية بدون سمك*
*وطبعا معروف ان البروتين الحيوانى مهم للأنسان وخصوصا الطفال فى مراحل النمو*
*فـ اللى يقدر وصحته تساعده واللى ميقدرش الكنيسة تسمح بأكل السمك *
*شكرا جدا asmicheal*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

معلومه جميله​ميرررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يونيو 2009)

*



السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام 

قال ابى بكنيستى الجميلة التى احبها بعمق
والذى اثق فى ارثوذكسيتة وروح اللة التى تملاءة 

الاصل فى الصوم انقطاع عن الطعام لفترة بالاتفاق مع اب الاعتراف 
ثم الافطار نباتيا فقط بلا اسماك 
وقد صرح بالاسماك للمرضى فقط وضعاف الصحة 



أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا مش مستوعب *
*يعنى مفيش سمك فى صيام الرسل؟*
_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_ يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *انا مش مستوعب *
> *يعنى مفيش سمك فى صيام الرسل؟*
> _شكرا كتييير _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


* لا يا توني الصوم الكبير بس اللي بيبقي محرم فيه السمك*
*كمان كل اربع وخميس من اي صيام*
*غير كده بيبقي عادي *
*اتمني اكون قدمت افاده*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يونيو 2009)

السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام 

قال ابى بكنيستى الجميلة التى احبها بعمق
والذى اثق فى ارثوذكسيتة وروح اللة التى تملاءة 

الاصل فى الصوم انقطاع عن الطعام لفترة بالاتفاق مع اب الاعتراف 
ثم الافطار نباتيا فقط بلا اسماك 
وقد صرح بالاسماك للمرضى فقط وضعاف الصحة 

ونظرا للطبيعة النسكية والتقشف الذى يلازم الصوم الكبير 55 يومفليس مصرح فية نهائيا بالاسماك


*سلام المسيح
أخى العزيز 
شكرا على المعلومة ولكن ربما تكون للرهبان وليس لبقية الشعب
صوم الميلاد به سمك
صوم الرسل به سمك
صوم العدرا به سمك
ولكن فى هذه الأصوام يومى الأربعاء والجمعة بلاسمك
الأصوام التى بلا سمك هى
الصوم الكبير
صوم يونان 
البرامون مثل برامون الغطاس​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2009)

*فية حاجة احب اضيفها 

منقووووووووول 

سؤال : فى صوم الميلاد نأكل السمك , وكدا فى كثير من الاصوام , فلمادا لا تأكله ايضا 
فى يومى الاربعاء والجمعة اللدين يقعان فى هدا الصيام ؟ اليس مفروضا ان يسرى عليهما نفس الوضع طالما انهما فى وسطه ؟ 

وهل نفطر فى عيد البشارة الدى يأتى دائما فى الصوم الكبير ؟ 

والاجابة لسيدنا بابا الكرارزة المرقسية البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته 

صومنا هو صوم نباتى كما يعلم الكل , نمتنع فيه عن اللحوم , وعن كل طعام مصدره حيوانى .. والسمك لحم , واكله لايتفق مطلقا مع الصوم , ومن البديهى ان أكله يجب 
ان يمنع فى ايام الصوم كالاربعاء والجمعة .... 

كيف نقول ان الصوم نباتى ونأكل فيه سمكا ؟ 

ولكن لان الاصوام فى الكنيسة القبطية كثيرة جدا حوالى "200 يوم " فقد سمح بأكل 
السمك فى اصوام الدرجة الثانية للتخفيف على المؤمنين من كثرة الصوم ... ......... 
الا ان اصوام الدرجة الاولى التى هى الصوم الكبير ويوما الاربعاء والجمعة فلا يؤكل فيهما 
سمكا , والا صرنا نأكل لحوما طول الاسبوع لان السمك لحم .. 

من غير المعقول ونحن نتدكر المؤامرة على السيد المسيح , وموته على الصليب ...... 
نرفه عن انفسنا ونفكر فى الاكل .... 

* اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة * 

اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة 29 برمهات الدى يقع فى الصوم الكبير دائما , فلا يحق كسر 
الصوم الكبير بأى حال من الاحوال , حتى لو كان بسبب عيد سيدى كعيد البشارة .






*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

يعني 

كل بلد وكنيسية ليها قوانينها

شكرا اسميشال


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع و الاضافة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## girgis2 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا عالمعلومات والاضافة القيمة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

